# I have 2x 12" divided chamber or simgle chamber ported?



## hipnotiQx (Nov 21, 2010)

I am running some old kenwood kfc 3003 12" 4ohm 160rms each
Hand made box of 160L divided chambers(80L each) ported to 35hz, ports are in the middle between the woofers
Hitted 136db on 52hz 400rms 2ohm on music

The big question is should i modify the box to a single chamber and one port?

I was thinking to modify the box that the woofers would be both on a side and on the other side the port, and to port it to 40hz,i had used winIsd and seems that they are not going so low

A second thought is to use isobaric vented,same box port on other side,as a single woofer with the same volume seems that it will go 30hz easy i know that it will be -3db but it will sound warmer

Or should i stick to the box setup that i have now an only port it to 40hz?

Waiting some opionions

Cheers


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Big fan of isobaric myself


----------

